# Nsw 491 nomination



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

NSW 491 Nomination form - for OFFSHORE application (with 5 years experience) has the following question to fill:

Choose an intended Regional Area in NSW among the following:

Central Coast
Central West
Far West
Far South Coast
Hunter
Illawara
Mid North Coast
Murray
Northern Inland
Northern Rivers
Orana
Riverina
Southern Inland

Q1. Why we have to choose one region only? If granted NSW 491, then would an applicant have to live and work in that CHOSEN region only or Is it so, that this question is only for information purpose only but a successful 491 applicant can stay in any region in NSW (offcourse, apart from Sydney).

Q2. If the answer to the above question is that, yes an applicant will have to stay in that CHOSEN region only (as selected in his/her application form), then which are the two most promising regions (with good employment prospects).

Please reply

Thanks,
Sudhir


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

I feel this is just for informational purposes and won't affect invite.


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Ok, now i have asked the same question to NSW treasury - [email protected]
Will share reply from them, once received.
Thanks!


----------



## Vijayalakshmi V (Nov 1, 2019)

sudhirvij2k said:


> Ok, now i have asked the same question to NSW treasury - [email protected]
> Will share reply from them, once received.
> Thanks!


Just wanted to check if NSW is open for 491 now?


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Just wanted to check if NSW is open for 491 now?


Hello, i am not 100% sure if i have understood your question correctly - therefore, answering - Yes and No - as an answer to your question:
Yes - because, everything is defined for NSW 491 nominations - rules, lists, conditions, process, fees, etc.
No - because, only the payment link is not active on their website, which may get active soon (maybe in March, was expected in Feb - didn't happen in Feb). Just FYI - for 190 payment link comes in an email (to those who get pre-invite for NSW 190 or in other words get invitation to apply for NSW 190 visa). For 491 NSW Visa Nomination, they say that payment link will be available on website - exactly when, no one knows.

I think, you might be in looking for NO answer to your question, considering the payment link is not active and hence, technically and practically, NSW 491 is not open currently. But explained in details, for the benefit of other readers.

Hope it helps!

Thanks,
Sudhir


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

Vijayalakshmi V said:


> Just wanted to check if NSW is open for 491 now?


only for family sponsorship, not State sponsorship


----------



## Schneider (Feb 17, 2020)

Dub_2006,
I would like to know where can I follow this ? I couldn't find any information in NSW website.


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

Schneider said:


> Dub_2006,
> I would like to know where can I follow this ? I couldn't find any information in NSW website.


on the myimmitracker.com I see that people only with family sponsorship received 491 invites fron NSW last 4 months


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Schneider said:


> Dub_2006,
> I would like to know where can I follow this ? I couldn't find any information in NSW website.[/QUOTE
> 
> Couldn't understand....how you cannot find any Information on NSW website
> ...


----------



## sudhirvij2k (Feb 14, 2020)

Hello Friends,

All those who have seen my earlier question (regarding the requirement to choose from a list of regions for NSW 491 nomination - in the forms for all types of applicants), there is a good news - have got a reply from NSW Treasury Department - it is for an Information purpose only - No Worries:


GOT THE FOLLOWING REPLY FROM NSW TREASURY:


Hi Sudhir

What you have written in your email is correct:

This question has been asked in the form - just for an information purpose only and has no bearing on the freedom of the NSW 491 visa holder to say in any designated regional area in NSW.

Kind regards
George

_________________________________________________


----------



## RobertoL (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi guys,

I really need an advise...
I have lodged my EOI for 190 NSW with 75 points and I don't know if apply for 491 as well.
I am an interior designer (232511) and I'm worried in NSW regional areas there is not a high demand in my field.
What are your thoughts? I was considering Newcastle or Wollongong...
Or should I just wait July and hope my occupation will be in other lists?

I am not in hurry, I could also wait for 190 since I have a good job atm in Italy, but apparently I will never be invited :confused2:


_______________________
ANZSCO Code: 232511 Interior Designer
Visa 190 EOI Date: 20/12/2019
NSW Subclass 190 Points: 75
:ranger:


----------



## Dub_2006 (Feb 25, 2020)

in November 2019, several dozen people in this specialty had points higher than yours. In the same state - NSW

page 3
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2020/fa-191100880-document-released.PDF


----------



## TEJU01 (Jan 16, 2021)

How much point we need to get an invite in NSW 491 under 3 section


----------



## e_sraj_ict_ind (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi,
Did anyone from offshore received pre-invite for 261212 - web developer from South Australia for 491. What is the cut-off for South Australia pre-invite for SA 491 sponsorship for web developers?


----------

